
The other Schlegel - lermontov
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/no-laughing/
======
allendoerfer
This guy makes you feel really bad about you knowing only two languages (and a
bit of Latin) in 2016.

Traveling to Paris to learn Sanskrit to translate Indian works to Latin. This
would be really impressive even today.

Introducing Spanish plays to Goethe himself.

I wonder if those guys back then knew, that they were writing history.

